# Las Vegas Flex



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't like doing 9:30 blocks. I had like 5 in a row that were all strip, apts around the strip, or 75% apts near the strip. Have I just had really bad luck or should I continue avoiding them? Just wondering if anyone else has seen this pattern.


----------



## sean1280 (Aug 5, 2017)

Did a 9:30 this morning, it was almost all Strip and an absolute nightmare. I will never do that again.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

sean1280 said:


> Did a 9:30 this morning, it was almost all Strip and an absolute nightmare. I will never do that again.


Did you have one of the sheets that tell you where to deliver to each property?
Most strip routes in my experience take pretty quick because there are so many to each stop, there are very few actual stops in the route as a whole.


----------



## sean1280 (Aug 5, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Did you have one of the sheets that tell you where to deliver to each property?
> Most strip routes in my experience take pretty quick because there are so many to each stop, there are very few actual stops in the route as a whole.


I did have the sheet, but Wynn/Encore changed their policy and will no longer accept packages from flex drivers. The only smooth stops I had were at Venetian (2 packages) and Vdara (9) packages. I had 12 hotels to go to, most with 1 or 2 packages, plus all the apartments near the strip. 3 hours wasn't near enough. I had to return packages for the very first time since I started doing this last year. I will avoid doing strip runs, just not my thing.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah that one does sound pretty bad. I also for sure feel my previous Uber/Lyft experience helps in knowing how to get where on the strip. Still, you gotta take the bad with the good....and unfortunately that bad means you pretty much can't even choose sometimes. There are definetly places I avoid when I can....but can't always.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Funny story I had a strip route last week. First one in a few months, went to deliver Bellagio. When I went in the security guard stopped me and said I needed to wait by door and he would call for someone to come pick them up. We used to just carry it to the FedEx store down the back hall way. I asked why the change? He said they caught a flex driver in one of the liquor storage rooms helping himself.

I have also gotten the run around at Wynn. I prefer not to go back.

The worse thing on the strip is delivering to the shops. That same day I had a delivery to ste 2500M in the Grand Canal Shops. No business name on package. After parking on the 5th level of the garage, elevator down, I wondered around for 20 minutes looking for this Suite, some of the shops did not have suite numbers in the windows, I would follow the numbers as they went up, then they would jump up or down a few hundred. Tried calling the cx, for the business name so I could look on the map, but no answer. Marked undeliverable unable to find address. All in all spent about 45 min there.


----------

